# Online Horse Show!!! Please Enter



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well it doesn't look like you guys have an online show on here so I'll host one! 

Rules: 
Only ONE picture of a horse per each section 
You can cross enter into anything 
Have fun and message me if you have any questions 

Point Systems for Champions and the Best catogory 
1st-15 points 
2nd- 10 points 
3rd- 6 points 
4th- 5 points 
5th- 4 points 
6th- 3 points 

Entry Form: 
Class #/Name- 
Rider Name- 
Horse Name- 
URL- 

Class List: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Classics 
1. Up and Over Hunter Classic 
1a. U/S 
2. Picture Perfect Equitation Medal 
2a. U/S 
3. Catch the Time Jumper Prix 
3a. U/S 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hunter 
4. Halter 
5. O/F 2' and under
6. O/F 2'-2'6
7. O/F 2'6-3'
8. U/S
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Equitation 
9. O/F 2' and under
10. O/F 2'-2'6
11. O/F 2'6-3'
12. U/S
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Jumpers 
13. O/F 2' and under
14. O/F 2'-2'6
15. O/F 2'6-3'0
16. U/S
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Unmounted Classes
17. Unmounted Walk
18. Unmounted Trot
19. Unmounted Canter
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Fun Classes
20. Funniest Picture of your horse
21. Portrait
22. Other

Best Please DO NOT enter pictures for these catogories just put the class number down when you enter your other classes. These catogories will be pinned according to an overall point system 
35. Hunter Rider 
36. Equitation Rider 
37. Jumper Rider


----------



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

Can crossrails be counted in the Green Hunter O/F 2'-2'3 class?


----------



## Okom3pom (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

heartshunters said:


> Can crossrails be counted in the Green Hunter O/F 2'-2'3 class?


I'll make a class for cross rails!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

What is an Online show?


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

barnrat said:


> What is an Online show?


An online show is where you enter pictures of you and your horse in the correct divisions. You don't have to be in show attire. You may use a picture more than once just so it is in the correct catigory
Here's an example. Say I wanted to enter the Hunter Classic and the halter classClass #/Name- 

1. Hunter Classic
Rider Name- Becca Foltz
Horse Name- Goldmine
URL- http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/FA8E26162222.jpg

Class#/Name- 1a. Hunter Classic U/S
Rider Name- Becca 
Horse Name- Goldmine
URL- http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/flat.jpg

Class#/Name- 4. Halter
Rider Name- Becca
Horse Name- Goldmine
URL- http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/scooter132004/Fun034-1.jpg

You can easily download your pictures on to webshots or photobucket to get the url


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry, I dont really show so this is confusing to me....

What does U/S mean and O/F?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

barnrat said:


> Sorry, I dont really show so this is confusing to me....
> 
> What does U/S mean and O/F?



U/S means under saddle and O/F means over fences.


I think you have too many categories. Not many people show in those categories (I do, but I have no pictures haha). Maybe you should narrow it down, to maybe like flat classes and western classes, or maybe just an all-round type of thing.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with rio's kabam.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok I'll make some different classes. Is there anybody who would be able to judge the western classes if I made them???


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

I dont know much about western pleasure classes but I can judge Barrel racing/cow ropeing ect.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Barrel Racing Lette said:


> I dont know much about western pleasure classes but I can judge Barrel racing/cow ropeing ect.


Ok. If I can find enough judges for enough of the classes that I know nothing about I will add those classes!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I can judge dressage, it'd be the one I know most about.


...if there was a dressage class.  :shock:


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok Everybody who can judge classes, please make up a divison or two that you can judge then I'll form them into one show. thanks!


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Barrel Racing

Team Penning

Cutting

Reining


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

OK any more??? any dressage or cross country????


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Kristy said she was going to do dressage i thought....


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok... now we need some one for cross country maybe??? and I need the judges that are willing to do the western and dressage to send me a list of the classes in there section. Thanks!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Any more judges that you need and you can come to me or Raini (sarah)...Just tell us what you need judged, we have experiance in everything.


----------



## chardonnay (Jan 20, 2007)

Entry Form: 
Class #/Name- 14. O/F 2'-2'6 
Rider Name- melissa
Horse Name- chardonnay (champagne & strawberries)
URL- http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/...nnay/?action=view&current=ChardyJuly06_14.jpg

Entry Form: 
Class #/Name- 13. O/F 2' and under
Rider Name- melissa
Horse Name- chester (midnight mahem)
URL- http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=MelissaHorseandHomePictures080.jpg

Entry Form: 
Class #/Name- 20. Funniest Picture of your horse 
Rider Name- melissa
Horse Name- chester
URL- http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=ChesterLeavingFeb06_10.jpg

Entry Form: 
Class #/Name- 
Rider Name- melissa
Horse Name- chardonnay (champagne & strawberries)
URL- http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=ChardyMissy_Somerton29July06_1.jpg


Entry Form: 
Class #/Name- 22. Other 
Rider Name- melissa
Horse Name- puffin (huffin& puffin)
URL-http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/CHARDONNAY_photos/puffin/?action=view&current=DSCF0085.jpg


----------



## AQHA_lover_4ever (Jan 20, 2007)

I can judge...
Western Pleasure
Barrels
Poles
Keyhole
Team Penning
Reining
Cutting
Jumping
Halter Showmanship


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Dont think I am able to judge any classes...

But I will enter some...


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok I'll start a new thread with all the new classes!


----------

